# How to Force 4.01? Patience is the answer.



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

so it's monday, and I still dont have 4.01? any idea on how to get it.. I have even been making sure that I turn off my 611?

thx.
e..b


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

There is now way to force it. If they haven't sent it to you, you aren't getting it.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> so it's monday, and I still dont have 4.01? any idea on how to get it.. I have even been making sure that I turn off my 611?
> 
> thx.
> e..b


Until it is released for all receivers, there is nothing you can do to force an update.

S~


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

so is there a real date for release, or is this just a Thursday (what thursday) thing?

e..b


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well what happens with some Dish releases is that they slowly roll it out to minimize impact. Technically L4.01 is released.. It is just slowly being rolled out.... As to when it people will get it.. Well one thing needs to happen based on past experience.

Dish needs to feel confident that L4.01 is a go to the world. 

If they don't, then L4.01 will remain with the current users and they will work on a L4.02 for the rest of the world. If they do feel confident, L4.01 will slowly roll out and in past that can take up to month for all users to get it.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

They are rolling out another 4.01 update again tonight.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> so it's monday, and I still dont have 4.01?


Don't feel bad. Not only do I NOT have 4.01, I'm still on 3.65!! I never got 3.66.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> If they don't, then L4.01 will remain with the current users and they will work on a L4.02 for the rest of the world.


 Is that official, semi-official, or gossip ?? I've seen reports of people losing ALL OTA channels with L4.01. I suspect they'd rather be rolled back to L3.66 vs wait... And can Dish roll back *some* receivers ?? I suppose they can but that would be a tracking nightmare.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They dont tracking your receiver SW; just look how they building spooling 'filters' and you'll see very broad range for each production version.
[You know where you could find examples ]


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hall said:


> Is that official, semi-official, or gossip ?? I've seen reports of people losing ALL OTA channels with L4.01. I suspect they'd rather be rolled back to L3.66 vs wait... And can Dish roll back *some* receivers ?? I suppose they can but that would be a tracking nightmare.


My understanding is that they will not roll back. I would guess if major problems are discovered that, like Ron said, they would stop rolling out 4.01 to additional customers, fix the problems that were discovered and then roll out the next release, 4.02 or whatever they would end up calling it.

Again, like others have already said, 4.01 is not a beta release, it is a final production release that is being rolled out in stages instead of all 622 customers at once.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hall said:


> Is that official, semi-official, or gossip ?? I've seen reports of people losing ALL OTA channels with L4.01. I suspect they'd rather be rolled back to L3.66 vs wait... And can Dish roll back *some* receivers ?? I suppose they can but that would be a tracking nightmare.


Sorry.. I don't report gossip. My post was based on previous experience. Yes they have reversed updates before, but these are rare occurances and they don't do individual receivers. I guess that is a possibility also to roll back but given the reports I doubt that will occur. (In my opinion)

Official?? Not sure what you mean. If what I say in my post is officially from Dish I would state such. To clarify, If you read Mark's call for testers he says that the testers will be used to determine a full release thumbs up or thumbs down call. Since this is obviously a staged rollout We are in the first stage... After that.. The next stage could be all receivers or another range...

As to the lost OTA L4.01 users, from my experience there is no way to say.. Dish roll me back to 3.66 and actually have it happen. Dish Practice has been in the past.. Stop the rollout and fix the issue and release a new version or on rare occassion roll back. I have seen this happen once with all my receivers.

Hope that clarifies my post.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Clearly not everyone has lost OTA. I haven't.... For those users who have lost OTA and it's truly something related to L4.01, how long will Dish make them wait ?? If Dish discovers "hey, some users are in fact losing OTA because of a change in L4.01", do they stop the rollout ??


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

well, some users have had major problems with OTA for a long time now and have gotten the response from Dish sort of like, "we don't really support programming we did not provide", aka, "we don't really support OTA". So it's kind of hard to predict what they are likely to do if only a small number of people are having a [severe] problem with reception of local channels.


----------



## TechniKal (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, I -was- having problems with OTA, and the 4.01 release fixed the problem. 

Seems like they might have created a new issue by addressing an old one.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yep. agreed. i wish i had the 4.01 fix to the Austin OTA problem because my snappy new antenna is no longer working right. everything works but KNVA, which signal is just too low with the attenuator, but the thing is unreliable without the attenuator.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Mr.72 said:


> well, some users have had major problems with OTA for a long time now and have gotten the response from Dish sort of like, "we don't really support programming we did not provide", aka, "we don't really support OTA".


 And if they told me that, I'd tell them "bullsh*t !". If they don't support it, they wouldn't include an ATSC tuner. I understand the difference between them helping you aim your antenna, run cabling, etc, etc but if OTA works one day, they update your receiver's software, and then OTA stops working, that's software related.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Does having a phone-line NOT connected to the 622 make a difference?

After my unit received 3.66 my RCA AC Phone line adaptor stopped working. 

When the 622 tries to dial the adaptors light up, but the 622 always reports a "failure."

Double-checked by plugging in a land-line into the adaptor and the phone signal is there and just fine.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

From Dish site:

3/26/2007: 1339 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR 
Effective Tuesday, March 27th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.01 for the ViP622DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time L3.66 and L4.01 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 622 DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No changes in spooling SW today for 622. 

Only one thing is changed - new beta for 921.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

just wanted to note - i didnt have 401 this morning - then i forced a reset and voila - i have 401 now - i have no problems with ota (in fact, it seems to have improved - most of the channels show a SOLID 100% as the signal rating)...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check "Mention of SW ..." thread - some changes in L401 spool happened last night.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

Does it matter if the 622 is in Single User or Dual User mode to accept the new software as long as the 622 is turned off? I have not received the upgrade yet and have had my 622 in Dual Receiver ode with another TV getting input from the modulator and didn't know if this affected the ability to get the software upgrade or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you check first if your R00 fall in that range ? Check in th other thread. Mode is irrelevant.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Check "Mention of SW ..." thread - some changes in L401 spool happened last night.





P Smith said:


> Did you check first if your R00 fall in that range ? Check in th other thread. Mode is irrelevant.


Ok, I'm dumb. I search for "Mention of SW" and I only get this thread and one other unrelated thread. What thread are you talking about?

I still don't have 4.01 and want it now because it fixes OTA issues here in Austin.

Ok, I found it.

Here I was looking in the wrong forum. THanks.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I guess they are really beginning to roll this out. I didn't check P. Smith's list out but today (Tuesday), sometime after this morning when I previously checked it, my second ViP622 received L401. This was not one that I gave to Dish for the early testing of the L401.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

PhantomOG said:


> Ok, I'm dumb. I search for "Mention of SW" and I only get this thread and one other unrelated thread. What thread are you talking about?
> 
> I still don't have 4.01 and want it now because it fixes OTA issues here in Austin.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=886140#post886140

look at the end of the thread


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Kricket said:


> just wanted to note - i didnt have 401 this morning - then i forced a reset and voila - i have 401 now - i have no problems with ota (in fact, it seems to have improved - most of the channels show a SOLID 100% as the signal rating)...


No 4.01 this morning either.

Got home just now, read your post, forced a reset, but still no 4.01.

The waiting game continues.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

INHUMANITY said:


> No 4.01 this morning either.
> 
> Got home just now, read your post, forced a reset, but still no 4.01.


 Can someone make a sticky or something ?? *You can't force a s/w update* if your receiver isn't scheduled for one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The answer is make sure both TV1 and TV2 are off. Then be patient. 
It could be a few weeks ...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> The answer is make sure both TV1 and TV2 are off. Then be patient.
> It could be a few weeks ...


Apparently not for that long. From Dish Networks Tech Portal
"3/28/2007: 1000 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR 
Effective Thursday, March 29th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.01 for the ViP622DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L4.01 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR."


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Apparently not for that long. From Dish Networks Tech Portal
> "3/28/2007: 1000 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR
> Effective Thursday, March 29th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.01 for the ViP622DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L4.01 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR."


So by Thursday, they mean 2am tonight? Or 2am Thursday night?

Either way that'll be a major big deal in my household, since right now we have to pick. Do we want to pick up every channel OTA except KTBC, or do we want to pick up KTBC and little else? I understand the 4.01 fixes this for Austinites so I'm pumped.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> So by Thursday, they mean 2am tonight? Or 2am Thursday night?
> 
> Either way that'll be a major big deal in my household, since right now we have to pick. Do we want to pick up every channel OTA except KTBC, or do we want to pick up KTBC and little else? I understand the 4.01 fixes this for Austinites so I'm pumped.


I've been looking for 4.01 and not getting it...a little disappointed. I checked my diagnostics and I noticed that the receiver has not dialed out since 3-8. I've been turning both tuners off at night. If the s/w IS available to me and I'm not getting it, could this be the problem?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Software doesn't come via the phone line. Once again, if your receiver isn't in the "list" of units scheduled to get it, you won't get it. You can't force it ! That said, your receiver should get it by the weekend now.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## edknarf (May 23, 2006)

Is there any way to find out when you might receive the 4.01 update?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

No and all indications are that if you haven't rec'd it already, you won't. There's more problems with L4.01 than they anticipated and L4.02 is on the way "soon". Don't ask when "soon" is, please. Your receiver will get it when it's scheduled to get it. You cannot force it if it's not scheduled. You cannot call Dish and ask them to update your receiver.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

edknarf said:


> Is there any way to find out when you might receive the 4.01 update?


On that note I have another question...

I've been holding back on asking this because I didn't want to get eAttcked )), but how do I sign-up to become a beta tester for their firmware revisions?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

There is no where to "sign up". How they pick customers is a good question.... Heh, they may have someone with accounts here or at satguys and they simply PM people. The average customer doesn't care anything about the software running on the box so long as "it works", so cold-calling a customer who happens to have a 622 or whatever model they need testers on would likely get a lot of "not interested" responses.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Hall said:


> There is no where to "sign up". How they pick customers is a good question.... Heh, they may have someone with accounts here or at satguys and they simply PM people. The average customer doesn't care anything about the software running on the box so long as "it works", so cold-calling a customer who happens to have a 622 or whatever model they need testers on would likely get a lot of "not interested" responses.


Gotcha.

I'm a nerd, so I'm always beta testing software at work.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hall said:


> There is no where to "sign up". How they pick customers is a good question.... Heh, they may have someone with accounts here or at satguys and they simply PM people. The average customer doesn't care anything about the software running on the box so long as "it works", so cold-calling a customer who happens to have a 622 or whatever model they need testers on would likely get a lot of "not interested" responses.


That would be me, from time to time, when I'm asked to suggest additional testers that I think would be a good addition.

But, it won't do you any good to PM or email me anything because the users that I think would make good testers are the ones that impress me with their postings online in one way or another. I then contact those people to see if they're interested.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess I'm going to have to make my postings more impressive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lujan said:


> I guess I'm going to have to make my posting more impressive.


There is also an availability issue. How many testers do they need? (The answer is always "one more" if you want to be one.  )

Reading P Smith's stream reports it appears that there is somewhere between 250 and around 500 people testing the 622. That is a lot of feedback to track, and a lot of eyes on the product. Not to mention the other receivers that E* is working on. I imagine most of those testers are E* employees who could bring their receivers in to the lab when they come to work ... it would make things a lot easier to diagnose than remote logging.

In any case, I wouldn't consider an insult not to be asked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lujan said:


> I guess I'm going to have to make my posting more impressive.


Well, there is other one but no less important factor - loyalty to the company and their product/service.
Forget about testing if you did one word against them or criticize SW or receivers.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Forget about testing if you did one word against them or criticize SW or receivers.


 That shouldn't weigh into it too much. Granted, if you _hate_ Dish and only have service with them for some odd reason, you wouldn't be a good tester. By the same token, if you just _love_ Dish, how critical would you be with the software you're testing ?? If you run across a bug, you can't say "Oh, those Dish programmers work so hard and I'm sure it was an honest mistake that caused this....", well that does no one any good.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rule of thumb: Report the bug, not the engineer. 

It doesn't matter if it was an honest mistake or not ... it is the tester's job to find the mistakes and report them clearly, not to attack the engineer and presume to guess whether or not an error was a mistake or incompetence.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That would be me, from time to time, when I'm asked to suggest additional testers that I think would be a good addition.
> 
> But, it won't do you any good to PM or email me...


 Somehow I don't think that comment will stop the PMs....


----------



## djacks (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That would be me, from time to time, when I'm asked to suggest additional testers that I think would be a good addition.
> 
> But, it won't do you any good to PM or email me anything because the users that I think would make good testers are the ones that impress me with their postings online in one way or another. I then contact those people to see if they're interested.


Wll clearly that criteria has not worked with the quality of the 4.01 release that was just GA'd then pulled with in a week. :bang


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

L4.01 is still being streamed to new receivers. There are issues that have apparently ended spreading it to all receivers but E* has not done a roll back or completely stopped giving the software out.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Im in southern NJ and still have the 3.66 software.. when do we get the 4.01 or latest version?? I still have the jumpy picture and I want that fixed.. I am paying for service I can not watch,,


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is some irony for you....I signed up for the 4.01 beta. I've had it for a few weeks with NO problems. That same receiver I am now selling on ebay (search for seller: marnintim if you are interested....it ends tonight). And now, I just installed the new 622 that I am leasing and.....surprise, the new 622 magically has 4.01!! So I guess if you REALLY want 4.01 go ahead and bid on my auction tonight!!


----------

